# Poor piggy



## Banned (Jun 30, 2012)

I took my baby pig to be spayed yesterday and she is such a sad creature today.  She can't even squeal or grunt like she normally does.

Shes going to the kennel on Monday for two weeks while I'm away so hopefully she'll heal up well there.

Funny - I had the same thing done two weeks ago and recovered super well. She's gonna take longer but I told her its ok cause now we're hyster-sisters.  She's still a sad pig .


----------



## sweetsoleil (Jun 30, 2012)

awww poor piggy...i hope she recovers fast and is back to normal by the time you get back (Im sure by then she will be). Ive always wanted a piggy as a pet! Give her a gentle hug for me


----------



## rdw (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice -hyster-sisters very funny!!! Speedy recovery to you both!


----------



## Banned (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks sweetsoleil.  She is making good headway so far but it's hard seeing her not able to play and run around. She is my first pig; I got her in January and she's a lot of fun!

RDW - I can't take credit for hyster-sisters.  I forget where I heard it before but I thought it was cute .  I was allowed to go in to work to shave a cat today which was nice.  I miss work and the animals.  No airline work til August though.  Oh well. I'm a bit sore just from doing the cat so I definitely need to do some more healing.


----------



## Banned (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Piggy is doing much, much better now.  I don't feel so bad dropping her off at the kennel.  She keeps trying to sit on Jonah though, and he doesn't much appreciate that lol.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 2, 2012)

How big is she now? How big will she get? Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Banned (Jul 2, 2012)

Right now she's 22 lbs (10kg).  She should max out at about 30lbs and be abou 13-14" tall.  About the size of a small Beagle.  I had really wanted to breed her but they just don't make good pets if they're intact.

---------- Post Merged at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:06 AM ----------

If I can figure out how to upload a pic from my iPad I will.  Right now it's not working.  All I can say is that she's ridiculously cute .


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 2, 2012)

I would love to see a picture.  She sounds adorable.


----------



## bloodwood (Jul 6, 2012)

I would also like to see a picture if it is possible. I have wanted a piggy pet for some time.


----------



## Banned (Jul 6, 2012)

I am on holidays right now but if you go to hightails.ca and click on photos or albums and then click on Jill and Elvis there are pics of her with the shop cat. They kind of love each other.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 6, 2012)

How adorable!!


----------



## rdw (Jul 6, 2012)

So cute! Love how they are so attached to one another...


----------



## gooblax (Jul 6, 2012)

Those pics are amazingly cute  I especially like the "piggy-back ride" one


----------



## Banned (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks .  I kind of love her a lot.  Got home today and went to pick her up at the kennel and she ran away from me!  Guess it was party time while momma was away.  Apparently she had a great time and was a hit with everyone.  I work at the kennel but as a groomer/trainer and she has quite a following - people come in and I just groomed their dog or cat a week prior but they've brought all their family and friends back to meet her! She goes back tomorrow for another week while I'm in Vegas.

I got home today though and found out my cat (not Elvis) has been missing for two days.  Apparently he got out which is weird because he's never shown any interest in going outside.  I texted his previous owners to see if he's done this before and they said a cat that looks just like him was trying to get into their house last night!!  I asked them to keep their eyes open.  They live on the other side of the city though - I don't think he could make it back in two days, could he?  He's 13 years old but I've only had him for two years.  Poor kitty cat.


----------

